# Hoax calls - Perlico refuse to assist!



## Alli (14 Oct 2009)

An elderly relative switched from Eircom to Perlico in a bid to save a few quid.  For the past number of weeks, she has been receiving hoax / crank calls at night and when she contacted Perlico, they told her they can do nothing to block them or even to assist in any way as Eircom own the line..?

So she has been basically told by Perlico that she will need to return to Eircom in order to get this problem resolved.

Police not very either.....

Has anyone ever had this problem, and if so how did you sort it?

Or where can she go to to get assistance here?

Thanks,

Alli


----------



## Lorz (14 Oct 2009)

Had this problem.  We diverted the calls to a mobile to get the callers number and called them back.  Often it was a child let loose with a phone - sometimes not.  Pass the number to the Gardaí with the details of the times and number of calls being made and they will take it from there.  They are very slow to prosecute though.

To divert calls...


     Lift receiver.
     Press *21*
     Enter the number to which you want to forward your calls (include the area code if it's different to your own).
     Press #

To switch it off

     Lift receiver.
     Press #21#


----------



## Alli (14 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that.  She has already identified the number and it is listed as a common hoax call number (accordring to the Gardai).  Perlico say they cannot block it as Eircom own the line.....so unless she chances to eircom nothing can be done.

I'm flabbergasted if this is true - would have thought that in his day and age technology was a bit more advanced!


----------



## TreeTiger (14 Oct 2009)

It's awful to think that anyone is being harassed and that nothing can apparently be done about it, but when it's happening to an elderly person it's particularly distressing.

Perhaps purchasing a loud high-pitched whistle to blow at the crank callers might help?


----------



## Crunchie (14 Oct 2009)

Maybe you should persist with the Gardai or try to speak to a higher ranking Garda. I had a similar problem a few years back and my experience of the gardai was totally different. They took a statement, the Superintendent requested a trace on my line (caller was blocking their number). Once they identified the caller they dealt with him and thankfully we never got any more nuisance calls. Eircom also offered to change my number at the time.


----------



## Alli (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks everyone.

The number has been identified from a European call centre - they ring and there is no-one on the line.  There is no abuse as such (i.e verbal) but the calls come at night from 8pm till 8am.  She tried the whistle thing but it did nothing, as there may not be anyone there....just that the ringing wakes her and panics her, and she does not want to leave her phone off the hook (and why should she?)

I contacted ComReg on her behalf - wonder if they can come up with anything.

Gardai were very nice but as there was no verbal abuse or threats they just referred her to her Telephone provider - in this case Perlico.

she has a great deal with Perlico and does not want to leave them as eircom are more expensive with the calls she makes.  It is just so frustrating.  Plus, she is a pensioner and every penny counts.  She hardly goes out and the telephone and internet are her lifeline.

thanks again everyone.  I'll post on and let you know what comReg say - don't know if they can do anything tho.....In my mind its simple:  Perlico get Eircom to block the number due to the fact the calls are unsolicited.  Then she can stay with Perlico.  In reality, its proving to be a whole other story.

Alli


----------



## Lorz (20 Oct 2009)

That is appalling.  I am disgusted at the lack of response from the Gardaí.  I suggest that the reason they are doing nothing is because it is outside their jurisdiction.  The fact that the Gardaí have stated it is a "Common Hoax Call Number" and yet they will do nothing about it is a disgrace especially when the victim is elderly and the calls are late at night.  Please persist with this. 

Perhaps she needs to register that she wants to opt out from receiving unsolicited marketing calls.  See [broken link removed] link and this .  I'm not sure if she needs to contact Eircom or Perlico but I would start with Eircom.


----------



## paddyc (20 Oct 2009)

Lorz said:


> I'm not sure if she needs to contact Eircom or Perlico but I would start with Eircom.


 
Perlico are the only people she should be talking to, her contract is with them and Perlico should be dealing with eircom where necessary and not saying its nothing to do with them.

Would it be feasible to turn down the volume for the ringer on the phone, or leave it off the hook at night ?


----------



## Guest116 (20 Oct 2009)

Cancel the landline and get a mobile. e.g. O2 have a good offer for 25 euro per month (bill pay) you get all Irish landlines and 02 mobile calls at no cost. Line rental alone for a fixed phone line is around 25 per month.


----------

